# another SoCal newb: ventura county



## mnkypsycho (Jun 8, 2005)

bought my '91 a few months ago, haven't had time to do much towards the power range, but been working on the interior of the car. hope you guys like it.

when i first bought the car

































after removing the sound deadening material and painting

















after coilover install - settings are "eyed"


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Try putting these pictures in the Members Rides sections.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

welcome to the forums...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=96576

hope you can make it and would love to see you and the 240sx there !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the rear strut brace


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

gotta love cali 240sx's.... RUST FREE!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

looks good, i would have gone with a truck bed coating myself. :thumbup:

welcome to nf.com. :newbie:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats cool. where in ventura county do you live? from the looks of it, id guess ventura..im here in oxnard,


----------

